# Lifescience professional



## jishwi (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all


I would like to know about the lifescience oppertunities in germany ? Is there any recruitment consultancy recruits people from worldwidde ?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

jishwi said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> I would like to know about the lifescience oppertunities in germany ? Is there any recruitment consultancy recruits people from worldwidde ?


What branch of life science are we talking about?


----------



## jishwi (Oct 19, 2016)

AM post graduate in Biochemistry and looking for research positions or R&D jobs in bio companies.


----------

